# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  Avatorbox Update Ver5.901 Released !! What next ?

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *13 April 2012*    *What is new:*    ****************************** Ver5.901 (2012-04-13) ****************************  
    1. MT6252 support more new flash 
    2. New boot 5.1148 for mtk 
    3. MT6252 Write Flash improved 
    4. SC6600L format improved ( thanks To MOV7  ) 
    5. SC6610/20 format improved 
    6. [All Chips] Support new flash memory:
        SF_GD27Q64
        SF_W27Q32CB
        SF_W27Q64CB
        NUMONYX_M58WR128KT
        MACRONIX_MX69N28E64  * **.Support Tab Button implemented  (Feature update Only Registered user        can use.)*     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *<< New Revolution Fast pinout Detection tool For all Chinese Phones >>*   *Important Info :* *When you select Boot to 6600L-COM you must set buadrate to 115200*     
Best Regards,
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

